

How GE uses Hadoop to analyze big data - rgeorge28
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-20016013-62.html?tag=mncol;title

======
vosper
This is complete fluff; he says nothing about _how_ GE uses Hadoop, just that
they do. Whoopee. It's not journalism, or even good blogging, it reads like
it's a straight-out reprint of marketing material for the Hadoop World
conference.

~~~
InclinedPlane
I think I now have brain cancer from reading that.

It's important to "leverage" technologies such as hadoop which enable
delivering critical business needs. Most people call that "using modern tools
to solve pressing problems". If anything this article makes me much less
likely to look into Hadoop, ever.

------
riffer
Did anybody else's head explode reading this? He used a mixture of buzzwords
and big company speak to say ... almost nothing.

~~~
yellowbkpk
That's how GE operates. All communication (both internal and external) is
absolutely devoid of content making it very hard to move forward on design
decisions. That's one of the reasons that the project team I was on in 2005 is
still in almost the exact same position 5 years later (minus the 2 team
members + myself that left out of frustration).

